# Sportsman 800 issues?



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone plowing with a Polaris Sportsman 800?
Im not really interested in plowing with it anyway, just a general purchase for trail riding and what not.
Figure if anyone is going to know about any issues and weakest links with these it would be someone plowing with it.

It is used, 800EFI with less than 1000miles

thanks in advanced


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What year is it I love my 700. Go to Polaris ATV forum. Its free lots of good info


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

this one?
http://www.polarisatvforums.com/
i tried a search over there and didn't come up with anything
also made a post in the shopping section as to things to look out for or again and known issues, all i got was a welcome to the board haha

Bike is an 06 They have 2 available, both 800's, one with a clutch kit and one without, they were "his and hers" both with 1000miles


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Go with the one with out the clutch kit. The fuel pump gets hot need to made shure the foil is in place. Around the tank. Drive it backwards slow and list if there is a clicking coming from the back axle. Look at the air filter. And the wireing up front under the tank. All so look at the tires on inside to see if the cv joint has been replaced


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The rim will be chewed up if the cv joint broke. Take the vin# and have a dealer run it. If its been recalled. Temp sense go's out on them ad well. Check the code s by turning The key 3times on and off and on the fourth time leave it on only turn it to accessories


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

the heat foil is around the tank itself?
Codes will only be a sequence of flashes, is there a link to the different sequences of flashes?
CV's prone to go on these? Axle's are probably similar to that of the other IRS models i guess.

thanks for the info


----------

